
Show HN: Pleasant Fish, a platform to get feedback from co-workers - asadjb
https://pleasantfish.com/
======
ali_ibrahim
We are thrilled to announce the launch of our Professional Feedback platform
'PleasantFish'.

PleasantFish is a platform to get ‘real’ feedback about how you perform at
your workplace by your colleagues anonymously. Its your professional venue
where not only you can get feedback on how you perform but also give honest
feedback to your colleagues and peers so that they know how to perform better.

Often we see that some very talented people are unable to get the jobs they
deserve due to a bad interview. On the other hand, companies sometimes hire
people who appear to have a great profile but when they are actually hired
they don’t turn to be exactly an A* performer.

At PleasantFish, we have tried to address this issue by allowing co-workers to
give each other real feedback on their leadership, personality,
professionalism and collaboration capabilities through a series of carefully
selected questions.

Their profile represents the feedback they have obtained on these different
qualities from their co-workers.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Interesting. What do you see the usage workflow being for this, for example
would it be used at a company in place of its current annual review process?

The main page seems to be encouraging a user to get feedback for their
performance but the person you describe (not an A* performer) or someone who's
just trying to get by with lowest performance would not be the person who
would invoke a performance review so would his/her manager invoke one for
them?

Also do you post the profiles and scores of everyone who is reviewed on the
public site. I'm guessing some people wouldn't want that especially if they
dispute a review score.

~~~
ali_ibrahim
Thank you! The usage workflow is pretty straightforward. You are a
professional. You want to ensure that your strongest traits and qualities
(through verification from your colleagues) are visible to the world and to
your potential employers. You make a profile here and just get feedback by
your co-workers on different qualities.

Based on the feedback score from you colleagues on different qualities, we
graphically represent all the traits you are given feedback on.

If someone is not an A* performer or has not received positive feedback on
some qualities, he has total control on his profile to display that data
publicly or not. Users create their own profile, so if they are not on the
platform they wont receive feedback. Also, if someone decides to quit, he will
deactivate his account and won't receive feedback from anyone.

They can always dispute a review and our content curator checks for random
unnecessarily negative feedback (All negative answers) and remove it from the
system.

